# Tabs entfernen



## kevkev (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Zeilenumbrücke sind ja als "\n" oder "\r\n", etc. bekannt.
Aber wie nennen sich die tabs?

Wenn Ich z.b. auf [TAB] drücke, erstelle Ich ein Tab.
Aber wie entferne ich die?

gruß kevin


----------



## Moritz123 (14. Juli 2005)

Tabs entsprechen \t


----------



## Gumbo (14. Juli 2005)

Du kannst horizonzale Tabulatorzeichen (U+0009) beispielsweise mithilfe der str_replace()-Funktion entfernen: str_replace(chr(0x0009), '', $string).


----------

